# HV and 93042



## npirnat (Aug 7, 2010)

Does anyone bill for a inpatient visit and 93042  interp and report for rhythm?
for cardiology 

99233
93042


----------



## jlb102780 (Aug 9, 2010)

npirnat said:


> Does anyone bill for a inpatient visit and 93042  interp and report for rhythm?
> for cardiology
> 
> 99233
> 93042



Yes, I do, I usually bill, depending on documentation 99231-99233 with the 93042. It does pay, but not much. Hope that helps


----------



## Kathy B. (Jan 30, 2012)

Do you use a 59 modifier for this?


----------

